# Bad Louisville Train Wreck



## MrFSS (Jan 16, 2007)

Story HERE.



> SHEPHERDSVILLE, Ky. — Several CSX train cars derailed in a fiery heap Tuesday south of Louisville, shutting down a nearby highway and forcing evacuations of nearby homes, businesses and a school, authorities said.


----------

